# VW EOS TFSi 2008 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A nice VW EOS from 2008 for a paint correction and for a car that sleeps outside a garage had a nice base for detailing without going to the bodyshop first.


















After the first steps we started the correction



























































Front side


















other side










The trunk had several severe scratches.



































5050










Trunk


























Passanger rear side




















































Time for rimms and wheel arches...


















Motor


















Almost finish but without the paint sealant , glass cleaned and some minor details.


















ShowTime 




















































































Fora do Car Detail Studio










































Sun pics with Zoom mode ON


















































Regards

Rui


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant mate, what a finish it has.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely job, looks great.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Brilliant mate, what a finish it has.





Wilco said:


> Lovely job, looks great.


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work once again


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunnig work:thumb:
The before and after pics are awesome:doublesho
Love the finish pics:argie:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job!:thumb: Which products did you use for engine bay cleaning?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Some great shots of the bonnet . Great work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, fantastic finish Rui! No hiding out in that sun!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

matt_83 said:


> Stunning! :thumb:





cbred said:


> Some great shots of the bonnet . Great work.





JBirchy said:


> Wow, fantastic finish Rui! No hiding out in that sun!


Thank you all guys for the comments and yes i love sun pics :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:


Thank you Tony :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Rui


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks amazing, :thumb:.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

never fails to amaze me, those show off pictures are fantastic, amazing job Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

deni2 said:


> Looks amazing, :thumb:.





Miguel Pestana said:


> never fails to amaze me, those show off pictures are fantastic, amazing job Rui :thumb:


Thank you and i think you all are going to like one of my next details


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice correction work Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Nice correction work Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------

